# Is there a way to circle the size of the shirt on a screen printed tag? (ex: S M L XL, shirt is a small so there would be a circle around the S)



## airwaves32x (Jun 30, 2011)

Im trying to keep costs low and decided to just use the same screen printed tag for all my shirt sizes. So, on the tag I listed the sizes, and I'm trying to figure out a way to make a permanent circle around that size...help!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe a custom stamp in a circle w/ permanent ink.. 

Or vinyl circles and just heat press them along with tag


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Why not just burn multiple images on one or two screens with the correct information? You could flip the screen around 180 degrees and use the other end. Depending on the press and how the screen nests, you could even just line them up and tape off the ones you are not using.

It seems that in order to save money you are adding an extra labor step. Touch things once. Your labor is more expensive than the screen cost.

-M


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Another way of doing it is putting all the sizes on the tag, and taping off all the sizes but the one you are printing. You have to design the tag so it won't look weird with the sizes in different places with relationship to the rest of the tag.


----------

